# Can I throw Burton Imprint 4 liners in the washing machine?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't really see anything bad happening to them, I'll use cold water & just a splash of soap, but you never know. 

I don't want to wreck a pair of Ion's, so I figured I'd throw it out there first just to see if anyone else has done it.

Obviously, just not in the dryer, on hot, while I have a little nappy poo.

Thank you

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldnt do the washing machine. I just hand washed my liners cause they were a bit smelly and I was shocked at how dirty the water was when I was finished lol. 5 mins in the tub with some detergent and they are clean and smelling fresh, I just hope I dont get bubbles coming out of my boots next time I ride.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't have experience with this but I think a hand wash with soap and a few rinsings as described above would be the first step and then risk the washing machine if still needed. 

That said a spin through the washing machine on cold with a little detergent seems unlikely to harm the liners.


----------



## iechoi (Apr 20, 2012)

HANDWASH. I put mine in the washing machine once (by themselves) and one of them had a massive chunk taken out of the toe.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

put them in the freezer, its harmless and it should kill the stank


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hand wash only you never want to see what a washer can do to them.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

iechoi said:


> HANDWASH. I put mine in the washing machine once (by themselves) and one of them had a massive chunk taken out of the toe.


Good call, I've had shit torn too, but for some reason that didn't cross my mind.
I was thinking more along the lines of glue & stitching coming apart. 

I guess I'll try hand washing them first, they'll definitely come out cleaner.


I might try stuffing each one in its own pillow case & giving that a shot.

Awesome, thanks guys:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

RightCoastShred said:


> put them in the freezer, its harmless and it should kill the stank


No, freezing just slows down the bacteria that cause the smell but does not kill them - the stank will come back as soon as the warm up again.


----------



## Timberline (Aug 30, 2012)

Hand wash with dawn let drip dry for an hour then blow dry cold until you can't feel moisture without squeezing it then blow dry on low heat until dry. You don't want to heat them up too much or leave them soaked; this has worked the best for me.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If you're doing this to get rid of the bad smell, I highly, highly recommend Gran's Remedy: Gran's Remedy Original | Top | Grans International Limited

This stuff is the only thing I've used that actually worked amazingly well when it came to season old boot funk.


----------

